# Ross Zebra 1960-1964



## Matty14 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi, my dad worked on this trawler and I'm looking for any photos and crew lists that might be available. Thanks.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Matty14 said:


> Hi, my dad worked on this trawler and I'm looking for any photos and crew lists that might be available. Thanks.


Go to the Gallery. There are some photos of the Ross Zebra. Click on the word "details" on Fishing Vessels.


----------

